# Which bike is best for <$550



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I have three bikes I'm looking at in my two local bike shops...which one do you guys think is best? I know they all have their pros and cons, but which one would you choose? I plan on buying one this weekend, so any suggestions are appreciated.

Cannondale Trail 6 - Black
TRAIL 6

Trek 3700 - Green
3700 - Trek Bicycle

Specialized Hardrock Disc - Black
Specialized Bicycle Components

Thanks!!


----------



## Hundun (Jun 2, 2010)

eaglez21 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have three bikes I'm looking at in my two local bike shops...which one do you guys think is best? I know they all have their pros and cons, but which one would you choose? I plan on buying one this weekend, so any suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> ...


Ride them all and pick your favorite based on the ride, then looks. They're all pretty much the same in the price range.

Hardrocks seem pretty popular around here though.

Beware of the dozen dorks that are about to tell you to double or triple your budget. 

Have fun!


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

This in your range. Decent components and usable fork.
Airborne Bicycles. Guardian


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I recently started off looking for a new bike around that price. It didn't take long for me to look at $1000 bikes. 

Finally I started looking used and found some good deals. I missed out on a 2011 sl4 29er for $500. I ended up getting a trek 4500 (09 model) with a dart 3, deore components, bb7 discs and some other stuff for $400. 

I would look used.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Whichever ones tickles your fancy when you ride it...they are all about a wash in terms of components etc.


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

TiGeo said:


> Whichever ones tickles your fancy when you ride it...they are all about a wash in terms of components etc.


What he said.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

if it has to be new, the hardrock. if you can handle used, you can get a rockhopper 29er for that price.


----------



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions...still need to ride the Hardrock, but both the Trek 3500 and Cannodale ride great. I'm coming from a Walmart Roadmaster so anything I've been on seems great right now. 

And I have some money so no point of buying used, nothing like getting on a brand new bike


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I was going to spend 800-1000$ on a new bike, but found a trek 4500 with better components than anything in that price range for $400. 

That is why I recommended buying used.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

eaglez21 said:


> And I have some money so no point of buying used, nothing like getting on a brand new bike


right, it's like deciding whether to get a new Civic, or a lightly used Accord. either one is great.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

Sickmak90 said:


> I was going to spend 800-1000$ on a new bike, but found a trek 4500 with better components than anything in that price range for $400.
> 
> That is why I recommended buying used.


Yeah. The best bike you can buy for price X is a used bike. Second best is last season or older (I.e. something on sale).

That being said the hardrock disc seems to be a good bang for the buck. For my wife I was looking at that (but it is $600 in Canada right now which is >$600 usd right now). Looks like she's getting a kona lana'i (which is $500 msrp). I'm the one spending the money and I had to push her into the better bike from what she was looking at ( after the few season old devinci hucker was too small).


----------



## Julie Anderson (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm not a professional cyclist but look wise I'll prefer you TRAIL 6


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> right, it's like deciding whether to get a new Civic, or a lightly used Accord. either one is great.


With the way bikes and cars depreciate though, it's probably more like trying to decide whether to buy this:

2012 Nissan Versa Hatchback | Nissan USA.

or this:

2002 MERCEDES-BENZ CL-CLASS

...I know which one I'd rather drive, but that's just me!


----------



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Yea...I'm thinking the trail 6 as well, I've always liked the Cannondale Frame and it felt great to ride. I'm kind of leaning toward the 2011 version of the bike thought and strangely its $30 more expensive than this years model (honestly, I'm just digging the green finish) Any reason why?

2011
Cannondale Trail 6 - Best bikes and gear online Shimano SRAM Mavic Look Avid FSA CamelBak Salsa

2012
Cannondale Trail 6 - Best bikes and gear online Shimano SRAM Mavic Look Avid FSA CamelBak Salsa

P.S. I would love to buy used...however, when I go on the surrounding craigslist locations, there has not been one mountain bike in my price range ($0-500). So unless I want to keep looking and not bike for a month or two..I'm going NEW!


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

eaglez21 said:


> P.S. I would love to buy used...however, when I go on the surrounding craigslist locations, there has not been one mountain bike in my price range ($0-500). So unless I want to keep looking and not bike for a month or two..I'm going NEW!


Well if the bikes simply aren't available used, then yeah, your options are of course limited to new bikes. Out of curiosity is it a decent-sized city where you live? We have bikes galore around here on Craigslist all the time, but it's also a pretty bike-crazy area where I live (front range of Colorado).

Good luck!


----------



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Man I wish I lived in Colorado (will be moving there if I can find a job within the next couple months)...but for now, I'm from Scranton, PA ....feel free to hit up craigslist and look but its pretty pathetic selection


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Colo Springs E said:


> With the way bikes and cars depreciate though, it's probably more like trying to decide whether to buy this:
> 2012 Nissan Versa Hatchback | Nissan USA.
> or this:
> 2002 MERCEDES-BENZ CL-CLASS
> ...I know which one I'd rather drive, but that's just me!


You know, you have brought up a good point in our overstretched analogy. If you buy a used one, make sure you can afford the maintenance...


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

Bill in Houston said:


> You know, you have brought up a good point in our overstretched analogy. If you buy a used one, make sure you can afford the maintenance...


LOL, fair point, but there's a lot more that can go wrong with a used Mercedes than a used Giant/GT/Specialized/Trek, etc.

And seriously, would you rather drive that Versa or the Benz??


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

I rode the Cannondale and loved it. Good frame, good warranty. I did not like the Trek personally. I rode a Rockhopper, did not like it at all, but did like the Hard Rock. Ride both and choose. I think you would be happy with either.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Until you hit a $1700 budget, buy used.

Although it sounds like your CL isn't doing much for you. That sucks.

In direct answer to your question, skip the Trek, the wheels won't last off-road. Since you liked the Cannondale, do that. Since I have a (almost entirely non-stock) Hardrock, do that.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation with budget and can't come across anything worth buying on Craigslist. I've ridden the following...

Trek 3700 (in green) - the most comfortable 26" frame to me. The dealer said he doesn't recommend it for trail riding due to mainly the rims, and no lockout on the fork (although he said that's more a personal thing). I didn't like the gearing at all (7 speed cassette) as I just couldn't get a comfortable gear - at my main speed it was either too high or low. I kept shifting up and down between two gears and just couldn't get comfortable pedaling. The brakes didn't feel too inspiring, but the same ones were on another bike I rode and somehow the felt better on that one; odd.

Trek 4300 - Out of my price range, but I figured out which corners were cut from the 3400 very fast - better gearing, shifting, brakes, and lockout fork.

Trek Wahoo - I couldn't stand it. Very odd feel. 

Kona Lana'i - my favorite 26". 99% as comfortable as the 3700, far better gearing. Maybe that last degree of comfort can be achieved by really dialing in the seat position, angle and height of the bars, etc.

Kona Splice - Pretty much 29er version of the Lana'i, spec-wise. A lot more stable feeling frame IMO.

Giant Revel 1 - Pretty good. Not as comfortable as the Konas, and I'm not the biggest fan of the Stam shifters. I could get used to them if everything else was better though.

Giant Talon 29er 2 - Easily my favorite bike overall - the SRAM shifters are the only slight downside IMO.

I'll ride a Cannondale or two tomorrow. The nearest Specialized dealer is a bit of a hike for me, so I may pass.

My local EMS has a pretty good selection and as good a staff as any LBS I've been in. That's where I rode the Konas. If you're a college student or know one to bring along, you can get 15% off, which is a good amount. My local EMS has a 2011 Kona Nunu for 25% off, which is Gerry tempting. With tax, it'll run me $600 and some change for a $750 bike. Gotta give that one a test ride soon before it's gone.

Good luck, and ride everything you can. I didn't think it would be this difficult for me. $600 is a good bit of money to me, so I need to make sure I find as perfect a bike to me as I can find.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The dealer has your back with regard to the 3700. Neither single-walled rims nor freewheels are appropriate to riding off-road, IMO.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

JR 137 said:


> Good luck, and ride everything you can. I didn't think it would be this difficult for me. $600 is a good bit of money to me, so I need to make sure I find as perfect a bike to me as I can find.


I almost got a 2011 Nunu for myself. It's a big step up from the Lana'i and even a step up from the Fire Mountain. I ended up spending even more on myself for a 2011 Steely (once I noticed they had one left in my size). It was only a $100 jump from the Nunu (whereas MSRP it was at lest $300 more). I think the jump up in price for the Nunu is worth it. If you plan on riding long term definitely consider it carefully. Get some other opinions for sure, but I'd think it's a better platform to build off of.

For my wife I ended up getting a Devinci Chameleon (2011). They ended up not having the Lana'i in her size. Similar spec to the Lana'i, looks great (wife loved the look), on sale because it was last year's model, and I'm supporting a Canadian company.







Components will do for now, but if she gets into it some new tires are the first step.


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought the Trail 6 (black) a couple days ago. I changed the tires after getting a flat on my first ride from a baby thorn. The small block 8's are flimsy. I'll probably be changing the cranks and front sprockets to something a little better (and lighter).

Definitely changed the pedals. Ordered some Shimano PD M324 so I could go clipless or freestyle.

Amazon.com: Shimano PD-M324 Clipless/Clip Pedals: Sports & Outdoors

I'll be studying the front shocks to see if I need to upgrade. Will likely eventually either buy tubeless wheels or use a kit.

That's about it for now.

Enjoy!


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

If it helps the OP, I rode the Cannondale Trail 6 and 5 today. Blows the doors off the 3700 IMO. Not even close. Way better gearing, fork, and overall ride. Just as comfortable as the 3700, but better in every way. The only thing I'd change is the pedals and seat, but I haven't come across a comfortable stock seat on any bike yet. I think the pedals on the 3700 and Trail 5 and 6 are the same - absolute garbage. Cheap plastic with no grip, and so narrow that I thought I would catch my feet in the crank. The other bikes' pedals weren't anything to write home about, but at least they weren't horrendous.

Dubbreak,

Gonna ride that Nunu today or tomorrow, depending on my 18 month old daughter's schedule. I thought the Fire Mountain and Nunu were just about one in the same. Looked like the same components. I figured the discontinued the Nunu (only made for 1 year in that spec) because it was basically the same thing as the Fire. Haven't ridden either one, so what do I know.

AndrewSwitch,

Thanks. I've heard that a few times. A big reason for me getting a new bike is the gearing on it is exactly like the 3700's. I'd get a new cassette, but I don't want to put more money into a 20 year old bike I found in the alley that doesn't fit me right.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not saying not to get a new bike. If you think you need a reboot, you don't need to justify it to me.

I'm just saying don't get a crappy Trek. Get a nicer Trek. Or a nicer bike from another brand, which may cost the same as the crappy Trek.

Look for at least an 8-speed cassette and double-walled rims. I did fine on a setup like that for a few years, basically until I started racing. Only went to 9-speed because the shifters fell in my lap, or I might still be doing 8-speed.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

I didn't think you were pushing me in either direction; I was just thinking out loud with the comment about my current bike. You've given me a ton of great advice here and in other threads. Thanks!


----------



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

I'm surprised everyone's knocking on the Trek 3500...and y'all arent the only ones, various sources give relatively negative reviews...weird, always thought Trek was the most respected bike company in the business..I actually enjoyed the ride, and there is a $50 off sale going on at my LBS so its a bit hard to push it out of my mind. 

However, I think after long consideration, the Cannondale Trail 6 is the best option. Seems to have the best frame for future upgrades, slick style, and good LBS thats selling it to me.

One more thing...will a Walmart bike rack do the job? Or should I drop some money on one for the local store. I really don't feel like spending too much money on one of these things.

Thanks for all the suggestions...appreciate it!


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

As far as I know, there's nothing wrong with the 3500's frame. I'm pretty sure the 4 series is the same frame too. I liked the frame, I just didn't like the gearing. Combine that with rims that can't handle off road stuff, and you get the complaints people have. It's basically a glorified hybrid because of those things IMO. Had it had better rims and gears, it would be very close to the top of my list. Better rims and gears can be added, but after $200 or so for them, is it really worth it when you can get a 4300 for the same cost in the end. The 4300 has hydraulic brakes and better components all around. For the 3700 and $200 more, the Cannondale Trail 6 is still better IMO.

Just my opinion. I really dug the 3700, just couldn't justify the cost.

I'd be interested in what comes of the bike rack advice too.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just to add, I'm pretty sure Trek's fame is due to stuff at the mid to upper end, not the bottom. Every company who makes more than one thing has a miss in their line-up, and not every single model can be the best in class.


----------



## stumpy6 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sickmak90 said:


> I recently started off looking for a new bike around that price. It didn't take long for me to look at $1000 bikes.
> 
> Finally I started looking used and found some good deals. I missed out on a 2011 sl4 29er for $500. I ended up getting a trek 4500 (09 model) with a dart 3, deore components, bb7 discs and some other stuff for $400.
> 
> I would look used.


I completely understand. I started off looking for used bikes around $500. I ended up picking a GT avalanche 1.0. After about 2 months of riding, i purchased a 2012 stumpjumper.


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

JR 137 said:


> Gonna ride that Nunu today or tomorrow, depending on my 18 month old daughter's schedule. I thought the Fire Mountain and Nunu were just about one in the same. Looked like the same components. I figured the discontinued the Nunu (only made for 1 year in that spec) because it was basically the same thing as the Fire. Haven't ridden either one, so what do I know.


Yeah, I think you're right on why they discontinued it. Way too close to the fire mountain. One LBS salesguy (different LBS) tried to tell me the Nunu was a step down from the Fire Mountain (they didn't have any Nunus left).. of course the Kona MSRP disagrees with that (CAD msrp on the Nunu was $749 as opposed to $599 for the FM).

Main difference is the Dart 2 vs Dart 1. It has an Alivio F/D (instead of Acera), wider tires, different hubs and bb. Definitely not the same bike but maybe not a needed step between the FM and Blast?

Also Kona seems to be focussing on 29ers now. The Mahuna is pretty much the same price point as the Nunu was new and they now offer the Splice as the next price point up from the Fire Mountain.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Splice is a price down from the Fire Mountain - $640 vs $750 or so. The Fire Mountain wasn't on my radar due to its price.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Neither single-walled rims nor freewheels are appropriate to riding off-road, IMO.


Are freehubs more durable than freewheels, or what?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Freehubs and freewheels don't compare directly.

It's more about the construction of the hub. A hub that accepts a freewheel is threaded around the outside at one side. The threading has stayed the same for a very long time. As speeds were added to freewheels, more space was necessary on the driveside. So the axles got longer. More exposed axle isn't that strong a structure. Hubs for seven-speed freewheels frequently have durability problems. In a hub with a freehub, the axle gets some more support, so it's not subject to as much of a bending load at any point.

sheldonbrown.com has some good information on freehubs, freewheels and cassettes if you want more technical detail.

Almost all contemporary bikes have had freehubs for a long time, so maintenance and cross-compatibility with other bikes are better if one has a freehub to begin with. I didn't find it difficult to source 6-speed freewheels when I was riding a bike that used one. Just a special-order item. But any upgrade becomes a real chore.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Cannondale Trail 6, _*hands-down*_. I rode all three and the Cannondale had the best handling, parts and potential for being a pretty light bike. Nobody still works aluminum(they nearly pioneered it), better than Cannondale....period.


----------



## Mohammedqur (Jun 7, 2012)

eaglez21 said:


> One more thing...will a Walmart bike rack do the job? Or should I drop some money on one for the local store. I really don't feel like spending too much money on one of these things.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions...appreciate it!


Hello there,

This is my first post, and I'm new to biking aside from experience as a child  
What I did is that I looked for a used one in one of the LBSs around, in fact, I got a new one that was missing some parts for $5, with all what I needed to instal it, it added up to $8. The same rack retails for $25-35. Unless you're planning for something serious, I would say go with anything with decent reviews and a good price, and look for second hands .

Good luck.


----------



## iamspartacus (May 21, 2012)

I went through the same process on visiting LBS's and riding a lot of bikes. I wish I had a Kona dealer close because I liked everything about the Mahuna. So I started my search for around the 600 price range. I liked the HT 29ers. Looked at Felt and Raleigh first, then to Giant, Cannondale, KHS, Specialized, Trek, Scott, Santa Cruz and Jamis. I finally got on a 26 FS and really liked the Cannondale, Giant, Scott and Santa Cruz. I read a lot, weighed all the options and think for the type of riding here in Florida, I am going with a Scott Spark 70. I am spending an additional 500 bucks too, but think it will be well worth it..........I hope I don't get buyers remorse!!!!!!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

iamspartacus said:


> I went through the same process on visiting LBS's and riding a lot of bikes. I wish I had a Kona dealer close because I liked everything about the Mahuna. So I started my search for around the 600 price range. I liked the HT 29ers. Looked at Felt and Raleigh first, then to Giant, Cannondale, KHS, Specialized, Trek, Scott, Santa Cruz and Jamis. I finally got on a 26 FS and really liked the Cannondale, Giant, Scott and Santa Cruz. I read a lot, weighed all the options and think for the type of riding here in Florida, I am going with a Scott Spark 70. I am spending an additional 500 bucks too, but think it will be well worth it..........I hope I don't get buyers remorse!!!!!!


Buyer's remorse only comes, if you do not ride enough. Otherwise, you'll be finding every excuse to ride it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Freehubs and freewheels don't compare directly.
> 
> It's more about the construction of the hub. A hub that accepts a freewheel is threaded around the outside at one side. The threading has stayed the same for a very long time. As speeds were added to freewheels, more space was necessary on the driveside. So the axles got longer. More exposed axle isn't that strong a structure. Hubs for seven-speed freewheels frequently have durability problems. In a hub with a freehub, the axle gets some more support, so it's not subject to as much of a bending load at any point.


Yeah, I broke my axle on my freewheel-equipped bike as you described.



AndrwSwitch said:


> sheldonbrown.com has some good information on freehubs, freewheels and cassettes if you want more technical detail.


Yeah, I saw all that. I wondered how relevant it was when he said "nobody uses it anymore and parts are nearly impossible to find" as I was sitting and working on my bike, right after ordering a brand new shimano freewheel from amongst dozens of retailers on eBay.



AndrwSwitch said:


> Almost all contemporary bikes have had freehubs for a long time, so maintenance and cross-compatibility with other bikes are better if one has a freehub to begin with. I didn't find it difficult to source 6-speed freewheels when I was riding a bike that used one. Just a special-order item. But any upgrade becomes a real chore.


Cool, yes, I have a 8/9/10 freehub wheel now too, and it really is amazing how many choices there are.

Thanks!


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

iamspartacus said:


> I went through the same process on visiting LBS's and riding a lot of bikes. I wish I had a Kona dealer close because I liked everything about the Mahuna. So I started my search for around the 600 price range. I liked the HT 29ers. Looked at Felt and Raleigh first, then to Giant, Cannondale, KHS, Specialized, Trek, Scott, Santa Cruz and Jamis. I finally got on a 26 FS and really liked the Cannondale, Giant, Scott and Santa Cruz. I read a lot, weighed all the options and think for the type of riding here in Florida, I am going with a Scott Spark 70. I am spending an additional 500 bucks too, but think it will be well worth it..........I hope I don't get buyers remorse!!!!!!


I ended up doing similar. I justified it as having something that will last me longer without requiring upgrades. A 'real' fork, decent drive train and shifters etc. If you get a good price on a complete bike it's a lot cheaper than upgrading down the road (if you can afford it now).

I had a hardrock in the early 90s that by the end of its life had pretty much nothing original. Maybe a few bolts at most. I wrecked the original rigid fork (replaced with a newer, lighter and stronger rigid), at some point I ovalized the head tube and had to replace the frame (and I was diligent about tightening the headset.. probably just too much abuse). Seat and post were replaced with something more appropriate for mtn biking. Lighter flat bar and longer stem. Etc etc. Of course back then it was my parents spending most of the money on upgrading (I'm not _that_ old).

I guess the point I was trying to make is if you can stretch your budget to something you'll be happy with long term. That being said I loved that bike and the upgrades and fixes (most I did myself) were fun. A solid frame and some decent wheels (now that I think about it, I think the wheels lasted the life of the bike) with other components that do their job will get you going. Often friends will have hand me down components (better derailleur, decent mech discs to upgrade from v-brakes.. that kind of stuff).

One risk of stretching your budget is getting something that doesn't suite your riding style a year (or whatever) down the road, so you have to take the hit of selling and buying another bike. Just make sure whatever you get you're gonna want to ride it now.


----------



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys,

Figured I should end this forum post with some pics of the new Cannondale Trail 6. So far it has ridden great and I want to thank everyone for their suggestions. 

Only complaint (very minor) is the brakes squeal...any suggesions to stop or minimize this?

Here are some pics!!


----------



## CrzyTuning (Mar 31, 2012)

That's one good looking bike! Im looking at the same one at my lbs. Only thing that sucks is I'll have to wait till after summer to buy a new bike.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 28, 2012)

The Trail 6 is bad a$$. Congrats. Wanna know how to make it more bad a$$, faster and lighter? Take all the reflectors off.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

JR 137 said:


> The Trail 6 is bad a$$. Congrats. Wanna know how to make it more bad a$$, faster and lighter? Take all the reflectors off.


This.


----------



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Haha...I immediately took them off after reading this...wow didn't even realize how lame they look in the pics!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The real reason is that they often fall off on their own and make more litter on trails.


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll post a pic of my new Trail 6 so you can see a couple of differences minor mods make. I pulled the reflectors, swapped pedals, and because the Small Block 8's are so flimsy, I put some Bontrager mud tires on. The bike looked good before but now looks really "tough".

I banged it up on a decent trail yesterday with rocks and roots and climbs and all and it did very well. I love the bike so far. It still has a few more pounds to lose but I am really happy with this purchase. 

Congrats!

PS: I got the Swagman XTC2 rack and love it!


----------



## var1 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry to jump on this thread with a slightly different question, but trying to evaluate 2 Craigslist options and need recommendations quick (and too new to the form to start a new thread). Looking for an entry level bike for my daughter to ride in the country (gravel roads, somewhat hilly). Nothing too serious, just recreational. She's 5'51/2" and 30 inseam, but rides my 19" frame ok. Looking for something in the 17-18" frame for her. There are 2 Treks on Craigslist right now, a 1997 Singletrack 930 with 17" frame that supposedly has hardly been ridden and recently checked out at a bike shop (asking $200)







and an 18" 2006 Trek WSD with relatively new tires (asking $275) 








Is one an obviously better choice? They are in 2 different locations, each 40 miles from me and in opposite directions, so I'd prefer not to have to check them both in person to compare...just start with the best option.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I actually prefer the Singletrack, although I think it's a $100 bike, assuming good mechanical shape. A lot of parts on it are obsolete, but, it has no crappy suspension fork. The '06 does. If you just want something that's going to be turnkey, you can get the Singletrack, set it up for your daughter, maybe with a real saddle, and not think about it again until/unless she wants to start doing more serious trails, or ride faster on asphalt.

Be aware that maintaining the 930 will have some more challenging aspects. The chain rings are going to be harder to source and cantilever brakes are amenable to (and require) some tuning. In the picture, they don't appear to be set up for max. power. Not that you necessarily want max power, just be aware that if your daughter doesn't like how the bike stops and new brake pads don't fix it, you can play with the geometry of the straddle cable to get a little more too.


----------



## CajunJamie (Mar 28, 2012)

When I traded my stock "thorn magnet" small block 8's (left) to the Bontrager tires (right), things got much better on the trail. The bike looks better, rides better and feels better.

This is for Northeast Texas which is either packed clay or a mix of sand/dirt.


----------



## eaglez21 (May 25, 2012)

Nice tires...I feel like the stock ones are almost more geared toward road than mountain...definetely might have to look into those.


----------



## zachahuy (Sep 19, 2011)

I think getting a used bike is probably the best deal. Just sold my 2002 stumpjumper fsr for that price.


----------

